# Lighting help



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

I have this fixture that came along with a tank package. I'd like to switch these bulbs out for something in the 6700k range. Anyone know where I could find bulbs for this?

http://www.marineandreef.com/Aqualight_T5_Aquarium_Lighting_Coralife_p/res58023.htm

Thanks


----------

